# Little Brown Caterpillar Things



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, sorry I know this has been asked soo many times before but I couldn't find it. 

I have just had some locusts delivered and also what came with them were some of those little brown caterpillar type things (I doubt you need a picture as I am sure MOST people have seen them before. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the name of them so I could just do a bit of research.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

If it looks like this it's a carpet beetle










If it looks like this its a larder beetle.

The black ones I find in with the crickets. good news they keep the containers clean. Bad news they eat Keratin (think finger nails) so will eat the crickets if there are enough of them.

Last "processed" batch of crickets I had more of these than I did crickets.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

gmccurdie said:


> [URL=http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/326485/326485,1269445089,12/stock-photo-dermestes-carpet-beetle-49511446.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> If it looks like this it's a carpet beetle
> 
> ...


I normally get my live food from this guy (i never got these strange little things in with food from him) but he is having a break so I had to find somewhere else. This is my first ever delivery of live food from this new place, I think i will Just take them out as I have no problems without them so i don't see any need for them.

They look like the ones in the second picture.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Your welcome.

Same story. My regular guy breeds them on the premises and I get them "fresh"; if you know what I mean, he loads the box on front of me.

I was caught short and stopped at a Vet practice/pet food supplier and picked up a box from his delivered stock. Half were dead and the box was full of these. I removed the live crickets to another box and put the food tub in a rub on top of the viv. The beetles have started to appear.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

gmccurdie said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> Same story. My regular guy breeds them on the premises and I get them "fresh"; if you know what I mean, he loads the box on front of me.
> 
> I was caught short and stopped at a Vet practice/pet food supplier and picked up a box from his delivered stock. Half were dead and the box was full of these. I removed the live crickets to another box and put the food tub in a rub on top of the viv. The beetles have started to appear.


Oh that is really good, there are no good reptile or any other pet shop around here so I always get my live food online. 

I also some how have managed to get about 4 or 6 small brown crickets in with my locusts... Why is it that 9 times out of 10 when you buy live food from a pet shop majority of them are dead? 

I just picked out all of the ones I could find. Found a beetle too!


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

I was wondering what they were! I just call them Fuzzywuzzys personally :L


----------

